# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  الحماية الجنائية للمستند الإلكتروني

## hazem mohamed

الحماية الجنائية للمستند الإلكتروني
- دراسة مقارنة -


د. أشرف توفيق شمس الدين



الفصل الثاني
الأفعال الماسة بالمستند الإلكتروني

طبيعة المستند الإلكتروني وأثره على تطبيق نصوص التجريم العامة على أفعال المساس به:

يثور التساؤل بشأن الطبيعة القانونية للمستند الإلكتروني وهو يعد منقولا ومن ثم يمكن أن يكون محلا للحماية المقررة بالنصوص التي تحمي المنقول في قانون العقوبات ومنها جرائم التخريب والتعييب والإتلاف ، أم أن له طبيعة تخرج عن ذلك؟. وأهمية هذا الخلاف تبدو بالنسبة إلى القوانين التي لم تفرد حتى الآن تجريما للمساس بالبيانات الإلكترونية بصفة عامة وللمستند الإلكتروني بصفة خاصة مثل القانون المصري، فإذا كان جوهر الإتلاف يتمثل في تخريب الشيء أو الإنتقاص من منفعته بجعله غير صالح للاستعمال أو تعطيله، ويستوي فيه أن يكون كليا أو جزئيا فهل يمكن تطبيق هذا النص على بيانات المستند الإلكتروني في حال المساس بها؟

ذهب رأي إلى أن البيانات الإلكترونية لا تعدو أن تكون مالا معنويا يتساوى في المدلول مع المال المنقول، وأنه مال به كيان مادي يمكن إدراكه وحيازته، وأن كلمة "الشيء" الذي ينصرف إليها التجريم في جريمة الإتلاف تشمل الشيء بمعناه المادي والمعنوي معا، وأن من شأن عدم تطبيق النصوص التي تجرم أفعال الإتلاف عليه أن يجرده من الحماية الجنائية، وينتهي هذا الرأي إلى انه بالإمكان تطبيق النصوص المتضمنة تجريم المساس بهذا المنقول على أفعال المساس بالبيانات ، ويضيف أنصار هذا الرأي أن العبرة في التفسير هو بالوقوف على قصد الشارع والمصلحة الحقيقية التي أراد حمايتها، وليست العبرة فيه بالتفسير الحرفي للنصوص، وان التوسع في التفسير الذي يستلهم علة التجريم لا ينطوي على مساس بمبدأ الشرعية ، بينما ذهب الرأي الغالب في الفقه إلى أن جرائم التخريب والتعييب والإتلاف يجب أن ترد على منقول مادي، وأنه يخرج من مدلول المنقول المعلومات والبيانات المخزنة إلكترونيا ، ولذلك فإن فعل إتلاف أو تعييب مستند إلكتروني لا تمتد إليه النصوص التي تجرم هذه الأفعال إذا أنصبت على مستند له طبيعة مادية. وفي تقديرنا أن هذا الرأي الأخير أدنى إلى الصواب، ويؤيده ما لجأت إليه التشريعات المقارنة من إستحداث نصوص تجريم للمساس بالبيانات الإلكترونية – وهو ما سوف نشير إليه لاحقا -، وهذه الخطة تكشف عن عدم كفاية النصوص العامة في تجريم الإعتداء على هذ البيانات.

تأصيل افعال المساس بالمستند الإلكتروني:

يمكن تأصيل أفعال المساس بالمستند الإلكتروني إلى طائفتين من الإفعال:

• الأولى تتضمن الأفعال الماسة بمحتوى المستند الإلكتروني.

• والثانية تشمل الأفعال الماسة بسرية هذا المستند. ونخصص لكل طائفة مبحثا مستقلا.


المبحث الأول
الأفعال الماسة بمحتوى المستند الإلكتروني

بيان هذه الأفعال:
تتنوع صور المساس بمحتوى المستند الإلكتروني وتختلف فيما بينهما، غير أنه يمكن مع ذلك تأصيلها في طائفتين الأولى هي أفعال تزوير المستند الإلكتروني والثانية هي اتلاف هذا المستند.

• أولا: تزوير المستند الإلكتروني:
• التفرقة بين المستند الإلكتروني والمستند الورقي من حيث المساس بالمحتوى:

هناك تفرقة مهمة بين المستند الإلكتروني والمستند الورقي من حيث المساس بمحتوى كل منهما: فالمساس بمحتوى المستند الإلكتروني وتغييره قد يتم في أي وقت ولا يتسنى كشفه أو الوقوف عليه أو إقامة الدليل على وقوعه، ومن ناحية ثانية فإن عددا كبيرا من الأشخاص يجوز لهم الإطلاع على المستندات الإلكترونية والتعامل معها يفوق بكثير المتعاملين في المستندات الورقية، وأخيرا فإن المساس بمحتوى المستند الإلكتروني يبدو أكثر سهولة من المساس بالمستند العادي، فعلى سبيل المثال فإن تزوير التوقيع على المستند الورقي يترك أثرا في كثير من الأحوال يدل عليه، بخلاف التزوير المنصب على التوقيع الإلكتروني الذي يتألف من شفرة تحدد هوية الموقع، وهذه الشفرة يمكن التدخل فيها أو محوها، وتزويرها قد يكون أسهل من التوقيع الكتابي كما أن اكتشافه والوقوف على مرتكبه قد يصعب في كثير من الأحيان .

أهمية تجريم التزوير في المستند الإلكتروني :

التزوير في المستند الإلكتروني يمثل صورة لا تقل أهمية عن التزوير في المستندات الورقية، وتتمثل هذه الأهمية من عدة أوجه: الأولى أن المستند الإلكتروني قد حل محل المستندات الورقية في الكثير من المعاملات التجارية ومن ثم فإن المساس بمحتوى هذه المستندات يؤدي إلى وقوع المتعاقدين في عيب من عيوب الإرادة مثل الغلط أو التدليس الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى إثارة الكثير من المنازعات ومن ثم تهديد استقرار هذه التعاملات. ومن جهة ثانية فإن الإعتماد على الطبع الورقي لأصل المستند الإلكتروني وقبوله في التعامل يؤدي إلى نتيجة مؤداها أن المساس بمحتوى المستند الإلكتروني سيترتب عليه بالضرورة مساس بالصورة الورقية طبق الاصل لهذا المستند ، وإذا كانت المحررات الرسمية والعرفية تنطوي على إثبات لوقائع قانونية لها حجيتها في الإثبات وصار لهذه المحررات الشكل الإلكتروني، فإن التغيير في محتواها من شأنه ان ينطوي على مساس بحجية ما تضمنته من وقائع، وأخيرا يبدو أهمية تجريم التزوير في المستند الإلكتروني في ضوء ما سبق وأن ذكرناه تفصيلا من ان فكرة المحرر في جرائم التزوير التقليدية لا تلتقي مع فكرة المستند الإلكتروني الأمر الذي يجعل من هذا التجريم ضرورة لحماية هذا المستند. وتختلف خطة التشريعات المقارنة في تجريم تزوير المستند الإلكتروني إلى اتجاهين الأول: يضع نصوصا عامة لتجريم هذا التزوير، ومن ثم يمتد حكم هذه النصوص ليشمل التزوير الحاصل في كافة صور هذه المستندات مثل القانونين الفرنسي والألماني، وأما الإتجاه الثاني فيجرم بعض الصور لتزوير المستندات الإلكترونية ومن هذه التشريعات القانون المصري.

أولا: تجريم تزوير المستندات الإلكترونية بنصوص عامة:

ذهب الشارعان الفرنسي والألماني إلى تجريم تزوير المستندات الإلكترونية بنصوص عامة في قانون العقوبات، وفيما يلي تناول هذين التشريعين بالدراسة.

القانون الفرنسي: يرجع تجريم التزوير في المستندات الإلكترونية إلى ما تقدم به أحد نواب البرلمان الفرنسي ، في 5 أغسطس سنة 1986 من إقتراح يرمي إلى إدخال بعض التعديلات على جريمة التزوير في المحررات المنصوص عليها في قانون العقوبات لتشمل ايضا تغيير الحقيقة في البيانات الإلكترونية ، غير أن هذا الإقتراح لم يؤخذ به، ورأي مجلس الشيوخ إعتبار تزوير المستندات الإلكترونية جريمة مستقلة عن جريمة التزوير في المحررات. وقد صدر القانون رقم 88-19 في 5 يناير سنة 1988 الذي انطوى على تجريم صورتين: الأولى هي تزوير المستندات المعالجة آليا أيا كان شكلها إذا كان من شأنها الإضرار بالغير (المادة 462-5)، والصورة الثانية فهي الخاصة بإستعمال المستندات المزورة سالفة الذكر (المادة 462 – 6) .

وبمناسبة إستبدال قانون العقوبات الفرنسي سنة 1994 بالقانون القديم ألغى الشارع الفرنسي نص المادتين سالفتي الذكر، وأخذ بإقتراح تعديل نص جريمة التزوير الأصلية ليستوعب أيضا المستندات الإلكترونية، وذلك بتعديل نص المادة 441-1 من قانون العقوبات والنص على أنه "التزوير هو كل تغيير بطريق الغش في الحقيقة ويكون من شأنه إحداث ضرر ويرتكب بأي طريقة كانت، سواء أكان ذلك بالكتابة أو بأي سند آخر للتعبير عن الفكر والذي يكون الغرض منه أو كنتجية له شأنا في إثبات حق أو واقعة لها آثار قانونية" ، . وقد تبنى هذه الوجهة أيضا قانونا التجارة الإلكترونية لدوقية لكسمبورج الصادر في يونيه سنة 2000 والذي عدل نص المادة 196 من قانون العقوبات التي تجرم التزوير، فأضاف الكتابة والتواقيع الإلكترونية إلى محل جريمة التزوير بصورتها التقليدية ،

وتطبيقا لذلك فإنه يعد تزويرا تغيير حقيقة نتيجة بعض طلاب الجامعة المسجلة على كمبيوتر الجامعة، حتى ولو لم يتم طبعها في صورة ورقية ، والصياغة الجديدة لنص المادة 441 – 1 سالفة الذكر تسمح بإستعاب النص لكل صور التعبير عن الفكر والتي تكون في شكل إلكتروني، بل وحتى تلك التي يتوصل إليها لاعلم بعد، متى كان لها شأن في إثبات حق أو واقعة لها نتائج قانونية ، كما أن الشارع الفرنسي بهذا النص لم يقصر طرق التغيير في الحقيقة على طرق معينة محددة على سبيل الحصر، وإنما اطلق النص من اي قيد يحدد كيفية وقوع التزوير .

القانون الألماني: نص الشارع الألماني في المادة 268 من قانون العقوبات الواردة في باب التزوير على تجريم "تزوير السجلات المعالجة تقنيا". ونصت الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة في بندها الأول على تجريم فعل "كل من توصل بطريق الخداع إلى : 1. إنشاء سجل مصطنع معالج تقنيا أو قام بتغيير الحقيقة فيه" كما عاقب في البند الثاني على إستعمال هذا السجل . وقد ساوى الشارع الألماني بين إنشاء سجل إلكتروني مصطنع وبين إحداث التغيير في النتيجة المؤدى إليها هذا السجل، وذلك من خلال قيام الجاني بإحداث تأثير مخل بعمل السجل . وقد نص الشارع الألماني على تجريم بعض الصور الخاصة بالمستند الإلكتروني، وذلك بعد أن وضع الإطار العام لتجريم هذه المستندات في المادة 268 سالفة الذكر، ومن أهم هذه الصور: تزوير البيانات التي لها قيمة في الإثبات (المادة 269 من قانون العقوبات).

ثانيا: تجريم بعض صور تزوير المستندات الإلكترونية: إقتصرت بعض التشريعات على تجريم بعض صور تزوير المستندات الإلكترونية ومن بينها القانون المصري، إذ اقتصر الشارع المصري على تجريم تزوير السجلات والدفاتر الإلكترونية للاحوال المدنية، ولم يضع نصوصا عامة تجرم تزوير البيانات والمستندات الإلكترونية، وفيما يلي نبين خطة هذا القانون.

خطة القانون المصري: جرم الشارع المصري تزوير السجلات الإلكترونية الخاصة بالأحوال المدنية، وسبق أن ذكرنا أن الشارع المصري قد ساوى في قانون الأحوال المدنية، رقم 143 لسنة 1994 بين السجلات الورقية والإلكترونية في تطبيق أحكامه. وقد اعتبر الشارع المصري البيانات المسجلة بالحاسبات الآلية بمراكز الأحوال المدنية بيانات واردة في محررات رسمية، فنص في المادة 72 من القانون السابق على أن "في تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون وقانون العقوبات تعتبر البيانات المسجلة بالحاسبات الآلية وملحقاتها بمراكز معلومات الأحوال المدنية ومحطات الإصدار الخاصة بها المستخدمة في إصدار الوثائق وبطاقات تحقيق الشخصية بياناتواردة في محررات رسمية، فإذا وقع تزوير في المحررات السابقة أو غيرها من المحررات الرسمية تكون العقوبة الأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة الأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة أو السجن لمدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات .

وقد نصت المادة 74 من قانون الأحوال المدنية سالف الذكر على أنه مع عدم الإخلال بأي عقوبة أشد منصوص عليها في قانون العقوبات أو في غيره من القوانين يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر وبغرامة لا تزيد عن خمسمائة جنيه أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من اطلع أو شرع في الإطلاع أو حصل أو شرع في الحصول على البيانات أو المعلومات التي تحتويها السجلات أو الحاسبات الآلية أو وسائط التخزين الملحقة بها أو قام بتغييرها بالإضافة أو بالحذف أو بالإلغاء أو بالتدمير أو بالمساس بها بأي صورة من الصور أو أذاعها أو أفشاها في غير الأحوال التي نص عليها القانون وفقا للإجراءات المنصوص عليها فيه، فإذا وقعت الجريمة على البيانات أو المعلومات أو الإحصاءات المجمعة تكون العقوبة السجن.

تقدير خطة الشارع المصري: على الرغم من أن الشارع المصري قد حاول الإحاطة بصور المساس بالبيانات والسجلات الإلكترونية الخاصة بالأحوال المدنية، فإن خطته مع ذلك لا تسلم من النقد، ذلك أن الشارع قد اعتبر هذه البيانات المسجلة محررات رسمية وعاقب على تزويرها بعقوبة الجناية (المادة 72 بفقرتيها)، بينما عاد في المادة 74 ونص على تجريم "تغيير هذه البيانات بالإضافة أو الحذف أو بالإلغاء" وعاقب على هذه الأفعال بوصف الجنحة، وهو في تقديرنا تناقض ما كان يجب على الشارع أن يقع فيه، لأن النص الأول يشتمل بالضرورة على ما تضمنه النص الثاني، فتغيير هذه البيانات بالإضافة أو الحذف أو الإلغاء لا تعدو أن تكون هي صور التزوير. 

ومن جهة أخرى يؤخذ على المادة 74 سالفة الذكر نصها على تجريمها "المساس" بالبيانات والمعلومات "بأي صورة من الصور"، ذلك أن تعبير "المساس" وإن كان يصلح لأن يرد في الشروح الفقهية إلا أنه لا يصلح أن يكون بذاته فعلا مجرما، والنص على تجريم "المساس بأي صورة من الصور" يعني أن السلوك الإجرامي غير محدد وأن الفعل المعاقب عليه يكتنفه الغموض ومن فإنه في تقديرنا نص غير دستوري.

ثانيا: إتلاف المستند الإلكتروني
خطة التشريعات المقارنة في تجريم إتلاف المستند الإلكتروني:

لا يوجد تجريم لإتلاف المستند الإلكتروني على نحو أصيل؛ وإنما يمكن التوصل إلى حماية هذا المستند من الأفعال التي تعد إتلافا له بصورة غير مباشرة، وذلك من ناحيتين: الأولى أن تنصب أفعال الإتلاف على نظام التشغيل الذي يحتوي المستند الإلكتروني فيؤدي بالتبعية إلى إتلاف هذا المستند. والثانية أن ينصب الإتلاف على البيانات التي يحتويها المستند وفي هذه الحالة تكون الحماية مقررة للبيانات الإلكترونية بصفة عامة، غير انها تمتد بطريق التبعية إلى المستند الإلكتروني بمعناه الدقيق.

إتلاف نظام معالجة البيانات: جرم الشارع الفرنسي جريمة تعطيل أو تغييب تشغيل نظام معالجة البيانات (المادة 323-2) وتتحقق هذ الجريمة بصورة مختلفة: فقد تكون وسيلة التعطيل مادية كما لو وقع على الأجهزة عنف أو تخريب أو قطع وسائل الإتصال مما ادى إلى تعطلها، وقد تتحقق بوسيلة معنوية مثل إدخال فيروس في نظام التشغيل . ويستوي مع التخريب ان يقوم الجاني بتشويه المعلومات المخزنة على نحو لا يجعلها غير صالحة للإستعمال . وأما التعييب فهو لا يؤدي إلى توقف الأجهزة عن العمل، وإنما يؤدي إلى جعلها لا تعمل بصورة معتادة مما يؤثر على أدائها. وتطبيقا لذلك تتوافر الجريمة إذا قام الجناة بإرسال عدد كبير من الرسائل الإلكترونية إلى أحد المواقع مما ادى إلى ارتباك العمل بها وتعطيلها . ويلاحظ أن تعطيل جهاز الحاسب المخزن به المستندات والوثائق الإلكترونية عن العمل لا يدخل في مدلول التخريب والتعييب في تطبيق نص المادة 323-2 من قانون العقوبات الفرنسي، وإنما يعتبر من قبيل الإتلاف المادي المعاقب عليه طبقا لنص المادة 322-1 من قانون العقوبات الفرنسي .

وقد جرم الشارع الألماني في المادة 270 من قانون العقوبات كل من توصل بطريق الخداع إلى إحداث تأثير يؤدي إلى الإخلال بعمل نظام البيانات الإلكترونية . ويلاحظ أن الإتلاف في هذه الصورة لا ينال البيانات التي يحويها نظام معالجة البيانات، وإنما ينال من هذا النظام نفسه، ولذلك فإن الحماية التي توفرها هذه الصورة للمستند هي في الواقع حماية غير مباشرة، ذلك أن الشارع لا يهدف إلى حماية المستند كما ذكرنا – على نحو أصيل، وإنما يهدف إلى حماية نظم معالجة البيانات وقيامها بدورها، ومن ثم تمتد الحماية إلى المستند على نحو تبعي.

المساس بالبيانات التي يحويها نظام معالجة البيانات: المساس ببينانات نظام المعالجة بإدخال بيانات أو محوها لا يعني أن نكون بصدد صورة من صور تزوير هذه البيانات، وإنما الأثر الذي يحدثه هذا المساس بتلك البيانات هو اتلاف النظام وعدم قدرته على القيام بعمله، ومثال ذلك محو بعض أوامر التشغيل الأمر الذي يترتب عليه تعطيل النظام، ولذلك فإن التكييف الصحيح لهذه الصورة هو أنها تنتمي إلى جرائم الإتلاف. وقد نص الشارع الفرنسي على معاقبة كل من "أدخل بيانات بطريق الغش في نظام معالجة البيانات أو محي أو عدل البيانات التي يحتوي عليها النظام بطريق الغش" (المادة 323-3) . ولا يحمي الشارع الفرنسي بهذا النص النظام من الناحية المادية، ولكنه يوفر بهذا النص الحماية للبيانات الموجودة بالنظام من أي نشاط إجرامي . تتضمن هذه الجريمة صورا ثلاثة: الإدخال، المحو، التعديل. ولا يشترط أن تتوافر هذه الصور جميعا، بل يكفي لتحقق الجريمة أن تتوافر إحداها، وموضوع الجريمة هو المعلومات التي تم معالجتها الكترونيا، وهو ما يعني شمولها لكافة البيانات الواردة في المستندات الإلكترونية، ويقصد بفعل الإدخال اضافة بيان جديد على النظام، ويستوي في ذلك وجود بيانات سابقة تم إضافة البيان الجديد إليها، أو ان يكون موضع الإضافة كان خاليا من البيانات قبل تحققها .

في المادة 441-1 من قانون العقوبات سالفة الذكر، فجريمة التزوير تقتضي تغييرا في الحقيقة، وهي تفترض من بين عناصرها أن ينتج ضرر من هذا التغيير، بينما جريمة المساس بالبيانات المنصوص عليها في المادة 323-3، فتتحقق بمجرد الإدخال أو التعديل أو المحو ولو لم يترتب على ذلك أي ضرر، بل ولو لم يكن هناك تغيير في الحقيقة بالمعنى الدقيق، فالشارع الفرنسي نظر إلى هذه الجريمة بإعتبارها من جرائم الخطر . وهذه الجريمة عمدية، ويستفاد ذلك من تطلب الشارع وقوعها بطريق الغش، ويعني ذلك أن هذا القصد ينتفي إذا قام الجاني بمحو أو تعديل بيانات النظام على وجه الخطأ.

تجريم الأعمال التحضيرية: عاقب الشارع الفرنسي على المساهمة في جماعة أو الاتفاق بين مجموعة من الأشخاص للتحضير بعمل أو أعمال مادية بقصد إرتكاب جريمة أو أكثر من جرائم تعطيل أو تعييب أو المساس ببيانات نظام معالجة البيانات (المادة 323-4). ويمثل هذاالنص خروجا على القواعد العامة في التجريم، إذ يعاقب الشارع الفرنسي على الأعمال التحضيرية، ويعلل ذلك الخروج هو رغبة هذا الشارع في كفالة حماية وقائية لنظم المعلومات والبيانات الإلكترونية . ويعاقب الشارع الفرنسي على هذا النشاط بعقوبة الجريمة الأصلية. ويلاحظ أنه إذا تمت الجريمة التي تم التحضير لها بالفعل وساهم الجناة فيهما، فإننا نكون بصدد تعدد مادي للجرائم لا يقبل التجزئة، على أنه يجب أن تتوافر علاقة السببية في هذه الحالة بين الأفعال التحضيرية وبين الجريمة التي إرتكبت .

وقد عاقب الشارع الفرنسي على الشروع في الجريمة بعقوبة الجريمة الأصلية (المادة 323-7).

مسؤولية الشخص المعنوي: أجاز الشارع الفرنسي مساءلة الأشخاص المعنوية عن إرتكاب صورتي الإتلاف المنصوص عليهما في المادتين 232-2، 232-3 من قانون العقوبات سالفي الذكر، وذلك طبقا للنصوص العامة التي تقرر المسؤولية الجنائية لهذه الأشخاص (المادة 323-6). وقد يسأل الشخص المعنوي عن هذه الجرائم سواء بصفته فاعلا اصليا أو شريكا أو متدخلا فيها، كما أنه يسأل عن الجريمة التامة أو الشروع فيها، غير انه يجب لتحقق هذه المسؤولية ان يثبت ان الجريمة قد ارتكبت بواسطة احد اعضاء أو ممثلي الشخص المعنوي وان تكون قد ارتكبت باسم أو لحساب هذا الشخص (المادة 122-2 من قانون العقوبات الفرنسي). وتوافر مسؤولية الشخص المعنوي لا تعني إستبعاد مسؤولية الأشخاص الطبيعيين الجنائية، سواء بصفتهم فاعلين أو شركاء أو متدخلين في نفس الجريمة (المادة 121-2 من قانون العقوبات في فقرتها الثالثة) .


المبحث الثاني
الأفعال الماسة بسرية المسند

تمهيد:

تعدد صور الأفعال الماسة بسرية المستند والتي نصت عليها التشريعات المقارنة، فقد تأخذ هذه الأفعال صورة الدخول غير المشروع على السجلات الإلكترونية، وقد تأخذ صورة نسخ محتوى المعلومات والبيانات التي يحويها المستند أو طبعها . ونشير فيما يلي إلى خطة التشريعات المقارنة في النص على هذه الأفعال، ثم نبين الأركان المشتركة لهذه الجرائم.

أولا: خطة التشريعات المقارنة في النص على الجرائم الماسة بسرية المستند الإلكتروني:

القانون المصري: لم يضع الشارع المصري نصوصا تقرر تجريم فعل الدخول غير المشروع والمساس بالبيانات الإلكترونية المحفوظة، وإنما نص الشارع في نصوص متفرقة على تقرير بعض صور هذه الحماية . من أهمها مانص عليه في قانون الأحوال المدنية رقم 143 لسنة 1994 السابق الإشارة إليه من أن البيانات والمعلومات المتعلقة بالأحوال المدنية والتي تشتمل عليها "السجلات أو الدفاتر أو الحاسبات الآلية أو وسائط التخزين الملحقة "سرية"، ولا يجوز الإطلاع عليها أو الحصول على بياناتها إلا في الأحوال التي نصت عليها (المادة 13 في فقرتها الأولى من هذا القانون).

بل إن الشارع قد اعتبر أن البيانات أو المعلومات أو الإحصائيات المجمعة التي تشتمل عليها السجلات والدفاتر الإلكترونية السابق ذكرها "سرا قوميا" لا يجوز الإطلاع عليه أو نشره إلا لمصلحة قومية أو علمية وبإذن كتابي من مدير مصلحة الأحوال المدنية أو من ينيبه (المادة 13 في فقرتها الثانية).

وإذا كان تحليل هذين النصين يؤدي إلى القول بأن الشارع لم يقصد حماية البيانات الإلكترونية في هذه الحالة، وإنما قصد حماية السر، فإن اسباغ الشارع صفة السر على كافة البيانات المخزنة تجعل من هذه الحماية – في تقديرنا – ذات طبيعة مختلطة.

وقد نصت المادة 74 من قانون الأحوال المدنية سالف الذكر على أنه مع عدم الإخلال بأي عقوبة أشد منصوص عليها في قانون العقوبات أو في غيره من القوانين يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر وبغرامة لا تزيد عن خمسمائة جنيه أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من اطلع أو شرع في الإطلاع أو حصل أو شرع في الحصول على البيانات أو المعلومات التي تحتويها السجلات أو الحاسبات الآلية أو وسائط التخزين الملحقة بها... أو أذاعها أو افشاها في غير الأحوال التي نص عليها القانون وفقا للإجراءات المنصوص عليها فيه، فإذا وقعت الجريمة على البيانات أو المعلومات أو الإحصاءات المجمعة تكون العقوبة السجن".

ونصت المادة 76 من هذا القانون على أنه يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة كل من اخترق أو حاول اختراق سرية البيانات أو المعلومات أو الإحصاءات المجمعة بأية صورة من الصور، وتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة إذا وقعت الجريمة في زمن الحرب".

القانون الفرنسي: عاقب الشارع الفرنسي بنص المادة 323-1 من قانون العقوبات على مجرد الدخول بطريق الخداع في كل أو جزء من نظام للمعلومات أو إبقاء الإتصال به على نحو غير مشروع . وقد شدد العقوبة إذا ترتب على نشاط الجاني إلغاء أو تعديل البيانات الموجودة بالنظام أو تعديل تشغيل هذا النظام .

وقد شدد الشارع الفرنسي العقاب في حالة ما إذا ترتب على الدخول في النظام أو البقاء فيه أو محو تعديل البيانات التي يحويها النظام أو ترتب عليهما تعطيل النظام عن القيام بعمله. ويجب لتوافر هذا الظرف ان تتوافر علاقة السببية بين فعل الدخول غير المشروع أو البقاء في النظام وبين محو أو تعديل البيانات أو تعطيل النظام عن القيام بعمله. اما إن كان هذا المحو أو التعديل يرجع إلى أسباب أخرى هي التي أدت إليه كالقوة القاهرة والحادث الفجائي فإن صلة السببية تعد منتفية ولا يسأل الجاني في هذه الحالة عن الظرف المشدد . ويحمي الشارع الفرنسي كذلك سرية المستند الإلكتروني من خلال المواد 226-16 إلى 226-24 من قانون العقوبات التي تجرم المساس بسرية المعلومات المخزنة. وقد كان الشارع الفرنسي ينص بموجب القانون رقم 87-17 الصادر في 6 يناير سنة 1978 الخاص بالمعلوماتية والباقات والحرية . على تجريم إستخدام المعلومات المسجلة في غير الأغراض التي وضعت من أجلها في الحاسب الألي، كما كان يجرم أيضا جريمة إفشاء هذه المعلومات. كما كان ينص بموجب قانون 19 لسنة 1988 على تجريم محو البيانات الإلكترونية كلها أو بعضها أو تعديلها . وقد ألغى الشارع الفرنسي هاتين المادتين ونقل نصهما إلى قانون العقوبات الحالي الصادر سنة 1994، ثم أضاف جرائم أخرى إلى هاتين الصورتين هي جريمة الحصول بطريق الخداع على معلومات خاصة بأحد الأشخاص أو وضع معلومات بذات الوسيلة تخص أحد الاشخاص على الرغم من اعتراضه المبنى على اسباب مشروعة (المادة 226-18). وجريمة وضع معلومات في ذاكرة الكمبيوتر عن أصول الشخص العرقية أو ارائه اسياسية أو الفلسفية أو الدينية أو إنتماءاته النقابية أو تتعلق بسلوكه (المادة 226-19). كما نص الشارع الفرنسي على تجريم اطلاع الغير ممن ليس له صفة في تلقي هذه البيانات، دون إذن من صاحب الشأن إذا كان من شأنها المساس بإعتبار صاحب الشأن أو المساس بحرمة حياته الخاصة (المادة 226-22). ومفاد خطة الشارع الفرنسي أنه جرم أفعال جميع المعلومات وحفظها ونقلها وربطها بغيرها من معلومات أو الإطلاع عليها وجرم إفشاء الأسرار المودعة في بنوك المعلومات والمأخوذة بطريقة مشروعة ممن له حق الإطلاع عليها، وذلك في الحالات التي يتم الحصول فيها على هذه المعلومات بشكل مشروع ضمانا لعدم إفلات الجاني في هذه الحالة من العقاب .

القانون الألماني: تدخل الشارع الألماني بقانون 15 مايو سنة 1986 فأضاف المادة 202 (أ) إلى قانون العقوبات، التي جرم بمقتضاها فعل التجسس على المعلومات المخزنة. ويتحقق الركن المادي لهذه الجريمة بفعل الحصول على المعلومات المحفوظة أو نقلها، وذلك بطريق الدخول غير المصرح به للجاني لهذه المعلومات . ومن المستقر عليه في نظر الفقه والقضاء الألمانيين أنه يلزم لتحقق هذه الجريمة أن تكون هذه المعلومات مخزنة بوسيلة الكترونية مثل الكمبيوتر وشبكات المعلومات والأرشفة الإلكترونية وقد اشترط الشارع الألماني ان تتوافر لهذه المعلومات حماية خاصة، ومثال ذلك استلزم توافر كلمة سر للولوج إلى هذه المعلومات أو بطاقة خاصة .

القانون الأمريكي: جرم الشارع الأمريكي الإتصال بأجهزة كمبيوتر بطريق الخداع وذلك بموجب المادة 1030 (أ) في فقرتها الثانية. ونص على "خطر الإتصال العمدي غير المأذون به لأجهزة الكمبيوتر ذات الشأن الإتحادي .

وقد أوضح الشارع الأمريكي المقصود بعبارة "أجهزة الكمبيوتر ذات الشأن الإتحادي" من أنها كل جهاز كمبيوتر مقصور إستعماله على مؤسسة مالية أو حكومة الولايات المتحدة، أو – في حالة عدم قصر إستخدامه على النحو السابق-. فإنه يكون مستخدما في أو بواسطة مؤسسة مالية أو حكومة الولايات المتحدة وأن يكون التصرف المشكل للجريمة مؤثرا في عملية لهما تجري بإستخدام هذا الكمبيوتر، أو متى تم استخدام واحد أو اكثر من أجهزة الكمبيوتر في إرتكاب الجريمة ليست جميعها موجودة في ولاية واحدة . وقد جرم الشارع الأمريكي صورا مختلفة من الافعال يجمع فيما بينها "فعل الدخول غير المشروع"، ومن أهم هذه الصور:

1. الإتصال بغير إذن بكمبيوتر، للحصول على معلومات تتعلق بالدفاع الوطني أو العلاقات الخارجية أو للحصول على معلومات في السجل المالي لمؤسسة مالية أو لمكاتب حماية المستهلك أو للتلاعب في المعلومات المخزنة على الكمبيوتر الذي من شأنه إحداث اثر ماس للعملية التي تجريها حكومة الولايات المتحدة بهذا الكمبيوتر .
2. الإتصال بكمبيوتر ذا شأن اتحادي دون أن يكون مرخصا بإجراء هذا الإتصال أو بالتجاوز لهذا الترخيص، وذلك بنية سلب أو الحصول على أي شيء ذا قيمة .
3. الدخول العمدي غير مأذون به لكمبيوتر ذو شأن إتحادي، وتمكنه بهذه الوسيلة من تغيير أو الحاق الضرر أو محو البينات المسجلة به، أو منع استخدام مشروع لهذا الكمبيوتر .

وقد تضمن قانون 1994 ثلاثة إضافات مهمة إلى التعديل الصادر بموجب قانون 1984، الأول غير بمقتضاه ما شمله من أفعال إرتكبت على كمبيوتر ذو شأن اتحاي وأثرت على هذه الأجهزة إلى الأفعال المرتكبة على أجهزة كمبيوتر في داخل إحدى الولايات في مجال التجارة أو الإتصالات وأثرت على أي جهاز أخر. والثاني لم يعد بمقتضاه " الاتصال غير المأذون به" متطلبا في كل جريمة، إذ قصد الشارع أن يوسع في نطاق المسؤولية الجنائية في الأفعال التي ترتكب من شخص له حق الإطلاع في شركة أو مستخدم مصرح له بذلك، الذين لم يكن التجريم يشملهم بموجب قانون سنة 1986 .

ثانيا: العناصر المشتركة في جرائم المساس بسرية المستند الإلكتروني:

الجاني: الجاني في جرائم الإتصال غير المشروع هو من يتصل بجهاز كمبيوتر مشمول بالحماية بدون أن يكون مأذونا له بذلك ولا يكون له التوقع المعتاد لمساس فعله بالحق في الخصوصية في حال الإتصال المجري من أو إلى جهاز مشمول بالحماية ولا تتطلب الجريمة صفة خاصة في فاعلها، إذ ترتكب من أي شخص سواء أكان له صله وظيفية في مجال أنظمة المعالجة الإلكترونية أم أنه لا تتوافر له مثل هذه الصفة ... ويخرج عن هذا المدلول من كان يرتبط بعلاقة عقدية قائمة مع مالك أو مدير جهاز كمبيوتر مشمول بالحماية تتيح له تحقيق الإتصال كليا أو جزئيا بهذا الجهاز .
فعل الدخول غير المشروع: وتتحقق الجريمة بفعل الدخول، ولم تحدد التشريعات المقارنة المقصود بفعل الدخول أو الوسيلة المتبعة في ذلك الدخول، ومن ثم تقع الجريمة بأي وسيلة من الوسائل، فقد يتم الدخول بإستعمال اجهزة خاصة تمكنه من كسر شفرة قاعدة البيانات أو أن يستخدم الشفرة الصحيحة الخاصة بشخص آخر مأذون له بالدخول . وتفترض الجريمة أن نظام الدخول على البيانات غير متاح للجمهور، وإنما يكون الإذن فيه مقصورا على عدد محدود من الأشخاص أو الهيئات .

ويستوى أن يتم الدخول إلى قواعد البيانات كلها أو إلى جزء فقط من نظام التشغيل، وتتحقق الصورة الأخيرة إذا تمكن الجاني من كسر شفرة بعض قواعد البيانات أو مواقع المعلومات دون ان يتمكن من اختراق كل مواقع النظام.

وقد يكون البقاء غير المشروع حقا لاحقا على دخول قد تم بوجه مشروع، ويتحقق ذلك بتجاوز شخص النطاق الزمني أو الغرض المصرح له في الإتصال بنظام المعلومات .

وقد ذهب رأي في الفقه إلى أن جريمة الدخول غير المشروع هي جريمة وقتية، في حين أن البقاء داخل النظام يتصف بالإستمرار . وفي تقديرنا ان هذا الرأي محل نظر، ذلك ان العبرة في تحديد طبيعة الجريمة هو بتحديد مدى قابلية ركنها المادي للاستمرار، ولا شك في ان الدخول على نظم حفظ البيانات الإلكترونية يمكن ان يستمر فترة من الوقت يتجدد أثناءها إرتكاب الركن المادي للجريمة، ولا تقف الجريمة إلا بإنهاء الجاني دخوله غير المشروع. ويلاحظ في تقديرنا أنه لا يجوز الإستناد إلى تعدد صورتي التجريم في النص الفرنسي سالف الذكر والذي يجرم فعلي الدخول والبقاء، لأن هذا التعدد كان لعلة أخرى مفادها مواجهة صورة تجاوز الشخص الذي كان دخوله قد تم بوجه مشروع لنطاق الإذن المخلول له، وهو الأمر الذي لا صلة له بطبيعة الجريمة.

وقد ذهب جانب من الفقه إلى أن الدخول قد يكون مشروعا إذا كان عن طريق الصدفة أو الخطأ أو السهو وأنه كان يجب على الشخص في هذه الحالة أن يقطع إتصاله وينسحب فورا فإن بقي سرى عليه نص العقاب . وينتقد البعض هذا الرأي بقولهم أن الدخول بطريق الصدفة أو الخطأ أو السهو يتسم بعدم المشروعية وإن كان القانون الجنائي لا يعاقب سوى على الدخول العمدي، وعندئذ يعاقب الجاني إذا بقي عمدا بالنظام .

وفي تقديرنا أن الرأيين محل نظر، ذلك أن الجريمة لا تتوافر بمجرد الدخول غير المشروع، وإنما يجب أن يتصف هذا الدخول بالخداع، ويعني ذلك أن احتمال السهو أو الخطأ قد لا تتوافر في حال وجود الخداع، ومن ناحية أخرى فإن الدخول المجرد من الخداع، لا يعد دخولا غير مشروع، ذلك أن سماح النظام بالدخول دون أن ينطوي هذا الدخول على أي غش أو خداع فإن الفعل يتجرد من صفة عدم المشروعية، حتى ولو ثبت أن هذا السماح كان بسبب خطأ في التشغيل، ذلك أنه لا ينسب في هذه الحالة للشخص إثم.

وقد يكون الدخول مشروعا في ذاته غير ان البقاء في النظام قد يتسم بعدم المشروعية، وفي هذه الحالة يكون قد شابه الغش، كما قد يكون الدخول مفتوحا للكافة غير أنه يكون مقيدا بقواعد بيانات معينة دون أن يمتد إلى ملفات النظام الأمر الذي يترتب عليه عدم جواز الدخول لهذه المواقع .

إستعمال طرق خداعية:

يجب أن يتحقق الإتصال غير المشروع بطريقة خداعية، ويفسر تعبير "طرق الخداع" تفسيرا واسعا، فهو لا يتطلب أن يستخدم الجاني وسائل تدليسية في إحداث هذا الإتصال، بل يكفي أن يتحقق دون ان يكون الجاني مأذونا له به متى كان القصد الجنائي متوافرا لديه. وقد فسر القضاء الفرنسي تعبير "الدخول بطريق الخداع" التي نص عليها الشارع الفرنسي في المادة 323-1 سالفة الذكر بأنها تشمل كل الوسائل غير المشروعة التي يتمكن بها الجاني من الدخول في نظام معالجة آلية للمعلومات . ويتحقق ذلك إذا كان حق الإطلاع على البيانات والسجلات الإلكترونية مقصورا على أشخاص أو هيئات معينة ليس من بين الجاني. وقد يحدث في بعض الأحيان أن يكون هذا الإتصال مأذونا به للعامة، غير أنه يكون مقيدا ببعض القيود. وفي هذه الحالة لا يكون حق الدخول على البيانات مشروعا إلا بعد إستيفاء هذه القيود. ومن أمثلة هذه القيود سداد مبالغ مالية معينة نظير الدخول على موقع إلكتروني معين ونسخ بعض الملفات منه .

ويترتب على عدم إستيفاء هذه القيود أن يصبح الإتصال الإلكتروني غير مشروع. ويتوافر الخداع إذا تمكن الجاني من فك الشفرة السرية للدخول، بل ويتوافر الخداع ايضا إذا تمكن الجاني من استخدام كلمة السر أو الشفرة الحقيقية في هذا الدخول متى لم يكن مأذونا له بالدخول.

ويستوي أن يكون الدخول على النظام قد تم مباشرة أو بطريق غير مباشر .

وتطبيقا لذلك قضى القضاء الأمريكي بإدانة أحد الأشخاص بتهمة الدخول غير المشروع على سجلات إحدى المحاكم الإتحادية. وتتحصل وقائع هذه القضية في أن نظام حفظ المعلومات الإلكتروني في المحاكم الإتحادية الأمريكية يجيز للعامة حق الإتصال بالسجلات الإلكترونية الخاصة بهذه المحاكم ، والتي تضم الأحكام والقرارات والمستندات المتعلقة بالدعاوى التي عرضت على المحكمة وأصدرت حكمها أو قراراتها فيها، كما تحوي أيضا تقريرا إحصائية تتصل بعمل هذه المحاكم غير أن هذا النظام قد قيد حق نسخ هذه المعلومات وإنزالها على الكمبيوتر الشخصي أو طبعها بسداد مقابل نقدي عن كل صفحة، وقد قام الجاني بالإتصال بسجلات محكمة مقاطعة كولومبيا، وتمكن من نسخ الملايين من الصفحات إلى جهازه كما أنه بإستخدام برنامج خاص استنبطه تمكن من وضع ملفات إلكترونية خفية في نظام تشغيل سجلات المحكمة الإلكتروني تسببت في عدم إحتساب أي نفقات تنتج من عملية نسخ أو طبع المستندات الإلكترونية وهو ما أدى إلى إلحاق اضرار مادية جسيمة بهذا النظام .

جريمة الإتصال غير المشروع تتوافر ولو يترتب ضرر بالمجني عليه:

لم تتطلب التشريعات التي جرمت فعل الإتصال الإلكتروني غير المشروع أن يترتب ضررا بالمجني عليه، ويعني ذلك في حقيقة الأمر أن الجريمة تتوافر بمجرد قيام الجاني بالإتصال إلكترونيا بأجهزة الكمبيوتر المخزن بها المستندات والسجلات الإلكترونية، ويعني ذلك أن هذه الجريمة من جرائم السلوك المجرد التي لا تفترض تحقق نتيجة منن أي نوع. وعلة خطة هذه التشريعات هو الحق في السرية الذي يتحقق المساس به بمجرد قيام الجاني بالاتصال غير المشروع. وتطبيقا لذلك قضى القضاء الأمريكي بتوافر جريمة الإتصال بطريق الإحتيال في حق شخص تمكن من إستخدام وصلة هاتف تليفوني في الإتصال غير المشروع بأجهزة الكمبيوتر الخاصة بإحدى الشركات التي تعمل في مجال التجهيزات الإلكترونية بالولايات المتحدة، وقام من خلال هذا الإتصال بالدخول على المواقع الخاصة بجامعة ليدز بإنجلترا وتمكن من فحص قوائم بأسماء الأشخاص في هذه الجامعة وشفراتهم الخاصة. وقد قضى بإدانة المتهم على الرغم مما دفع به دفاعه من أن لم يتحقق أي ضرر بالجهات التي إتصل بها الجاني، بل وأنه لم يحاول الحصول على مال كنتيجة لهذا الإتصال .


القصد الجنائي:

جرائم الدخول إلى نظام معالجة البيانات أو البقاء فيه هي جريمة عمدية، فيجب أن يعلم الجاني بأنه يدخل إلى موقع لا يجوز له الدخول فيه وان تتجه إرادته إلى ذلك. ومن ثم لا تتوافر إذا كان الدخول أو البقاء قد تم بطريق الخطأ، وتطبيقا لذلك ينتفي القصد الجنائي إذا ثبت أن الجاني قد دخل على قواعد البيانات مصادفة وانه كان وليد خطأ، ولم يكن فعله كاشفا عن توافر هذا القصد. ومن الأمثلة ايضا إذا كان الدخول على النظام يتم بموجب إشتراك وكان قد سبق للشخص الدخول بوجه مشروع، غير انه قد انتهت مدة إشتراكه وكان يجهل ذلك. ومن القرائن الدالة على توافر القصد هي استخدام وسائل خداعية في تحقيق الدخول أو البقاء في النظام. ويتحقق ذلك إذا كان الدخول على النظام يتطلب شفرة أو بطاقة معينة فقام الجاني بسرقة هذه البطاقة أو بكسر هذه الشفرة . وإذا توافر القصد الجنائي، فإنه لا عبرة بالبواعث التي تكون وراء قيام الجاني بفعله، فيستوي أن يكون هذا الدخول قد تم بدافع الفضول أو حب الإستطلاع أو إثبات القدرة على التغلب على قيود النظام أو ان يكون الغرض هو الإستفادة من المعلومات والبيانات التي تحتويها السجلات وقوائم البيانات الإلكترونية، أو القيام بأي عمل آخر غير مشروع.


خاتمــة الدراســة

أظهرت الدراسة مدى الحاجة إلى تحديد ماهية المستند الإلكتروني: نظرا لأن التشريعات المقارنة لا تفرد نظرية عامة للمستند الإلكتروني، ولا تحدد قواعد عامة تسري على أي مستند تتوافر له الصفة الإلكترونية، وإنما تقتصر على النص على أهم تطبيقات فكرة المستند الإلكتروني مثل التوقيع والسجلات الإلكترونية.

وقد تصدت الدراسة للرأي الموسع لمدلول المستند الذي يجمع بين المستند بمعناه التقليدي والمستند الإلكتروني وأظهرت أن هذا الرأي محل نظر ذلك أن الكتابة التي يعتد بها أي نظام قانوني يجب أن تتمتع بصفات معينة تكفل لها تحقق دورها في اثبات المعاملات، وأنه لا يجوز في تقديرنا ان نفسر النصوص التي نصت على فكرة المحرر والكتابة والتوقيع لنمدها إليها إذا تحققت بوسيلة إلكترونية والسبب في ذلك أن فكرة المستند الإلكترونية بمعناه الواسع ونظم حمايته وتأمينه لم تزل حتى الآن عرضة للتطور التقني، ولا يجوز التضحية بإستقرار التعاملات قبل التأكد من أداء المستند الإلكتوني لدوره الذي يجب أن يرسمه له القانون. وأنه حتى يفرض صحة المساواة بين الكتابة العادية والإلكترونية، الأخذ بفكرة التوقيع الإلكتروني يجب ان يقترن بتنظيم تشريعي دقيق يحدد طرق هذا التوقيع وصوره وآثاره في الإثبات وضماناته وسبل حمايته وينص على شهادات توثيق هذا التوقيع ويحدد الجهة المختصة بمنح هذه الشهادات وأوضاعها وشروطها وآثارها القانونية وجزاء الإخلال بها وغيرها من شروط. وإذا لم ينص الشارع على هذا التنظيم، فإنه يبدو من غير المنطقي – في تقديرنا – أن نعترف للتوقيع الإلكتروني بقوته في الإثبات. وأن الأخذ بمدلول متسع لفكرة المحرر والتوقيع على النحو الذي ينادي به الرأي الموسع – دون وجود تنظيم تشريعي – سوف يؤدي إلى إثارة مشكلات كبيرة في الإثبات وهو ما يهدد استقرار المعاملات بدلا من تدعيمه. وأن هذه الإعتبارات هي التي دعت التشريعات المقارنة إلى إفراد نصوص خاصة لبعض تطبيقات المستند الإلكتروني.

وقد أظهرت الدراسة أن المستند الإلكتروني يتميز بأنه ينطوي على ثلاثة عناصر الأول أن يتضمن تعبيرا عن المعاني والأفكار الإنسانية المترابطة، والثاني ان يكون هذا التعبير له قيمة قانونية، والثالث ان يتصف هذا المستند بالصفة الإلكترونية.

وقد تناولت الدراسة خطة التشريعات في النص على تطبيقات المستند الإلكتروني: فإظهرت أن بعض هذه التشريعات يفرد التوقيع الإلكتروني بتنظيم مستقل كالشارع الألماني والفرنسي بينما تذهب وجهة ثانية من التشريعات إلى النص على التوقيع والسجلات الإلكترونية معا بتنظيم مستقل ومفصل ومن أمثلة هذه الوجهة قانون التوقيع والسجلات الإلكترونية تشريعات الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، وأن هناك اتجاها تشريعيا ينص على بعض تطبيقات المستند الإلكتروني في مسائل معينة ودون أن يكون هناك إطار تشريعي عام يحكم مسائل البيانات والمعلومات الإلكترنية، مثل التشريع المصري.

وقد تناولت الدراسة مدلول التوقيع الإلكتروني من كونه وسيلة إلكترونية يمكن بمقتضاها تحديد هوية الشخص المنسوب التوقيع إليه مع توافر النية لديه في أن ينتج آثاره القانونية على نحو يماثل التوقيع بخط اليد. وعرضت لإستخداماته وتصدت للرأي القائل بأن إستعمال بطاقات الإئتمان والسحب الممغنطة هو تطبيق للتوقيع الإلكتروني وأظهرت أن هذه البطاقات لا تعد مستندا إلكترونيا، كما ان كافة التشريعات قد تطلبت ان يرتبط التوقيع الإلكتروني، كما أن كافة التشريعات قد تطلبت أن يرتبط التوقيع الإلكتروني بسجل إلكتروني سواء كان متحدا به أو ارتبط به منطقيا، ولا يبدو هذا متحققا في شأن هذه البطاقات.

كما تناولت الدراسة المقصود بالسجل الإلكتروني ومن أنه سجل نشأ أو نتج أو اتصل أو تم تلقيه أو حفظه بوسيلة إلكترونية، وأوضحت الدراسة الضوابط الفنية التي تكفل الثقة والأمان للسجل والتوقيع الإلكتروني وأبانت المقصود بالتشفير وضوابط المضاهاة الإلكترونية وصور هذه المضاهاة.

واظهرت الدراسة أنه يترتب على المساواة بين المستند الإلكتروني والمستند العادي من حيث القوة القانونية نتائج مهمة: فلا يجوز المنازعة في صحة المستند الإلكتروني أو جحد حجية ما يتضمنة من تصرفات أو الدفع بعدم نفاذ لأن إنشائة أو صياغته أو التوقيع عليه كان بإستخدام وسائل أو شكل إلكتروني في التعامل والتسليم بقيمته القانونية، التي يلزم إثباتها قبل بحث توافر أركان الجريمة.

وقد تناولت الدراسة ايضاح عدة صور للمستند الإلكتروني مثل : العقود الإلكترونية وتصدت لتحديد القوة القانوية لها في غياب النص الذي يقر الأخذ بالمستند الإلكتروني، كما عرضت الدرسة للاعتماد المستندي الإلكتروني وحوالة الوفاء الإلكترونية والسجلات الطبية الإلكترونية.

وقد أوضحت الدراسة الصلة بين المستند الإلكتروني وبعض الأفكار الأخرى مثل والحكومة الإلكترونية: والتجارة الإلكترونية وحماية المستهلك وأوضحت أن من شأن حماية المستند الإلكتروني أن يكفل حماية هذه النظم.

وأظهرت الدراسة أن دائرة الحماية المقررة لحقوق الملكية الفكرية والذهنية قد تتداخل مع دائرة الحماية المقررة للمستند الإلكتروني غير أن الدراسة أظهرت الفارق بينهما فأوضحت أن عنصر الإبداع لا يعد عنصرا في المستند بخلاف المصنف، وأن ما يخرج من مدلول الأخير قد يدخل في مدلول المستند. وأنه بينما محل الحماية الجنائية للمصنف يرتكز على حماية حق المؤلف على أفكاره، فإن محتوى المستند وسريته هو محل حماية المستند الإلكتروني، كما ان الإعتداء على حق المؤلف قد لا ينطوي على أي مساس بجوهر المصنف ذاته وأنه إن انطوى المستند الإلكتروني على عنصر الإبداع، وفي هذه الحالة تتعدد صور الحماية المقررة له، ولا يتنافى ذلك مع المنطق القانوني، ذلك أنه من المقرر أن الحق الواحد قد يحميه عدة نصوص، وأن المحرر قد ينطوي على عدة حقوق تتعدد أوجه الحماية المقررة لها.

وأظهرت الدراسة انه يجب التفرقة بين المستند الإلكتروني من ناحية وبين المستندات المرسلة بطريقة إلكترونية من ناحية أخرى: ففي الثانية فإن المستند له أصل ورقي ويقتصر إستخدام الوسائل الإلكترونية على مجرد عملية الإرسال.

وتناولت الدراسة الصلة بين المستند الإلكتروني وسرقة الأسرار التجارية: وإنتهت إلى وجوب التمييز بين نوعي الحماية فأظهرت أن المساس بالمستند الإلكتروني يتحقق بأفعال الإطلاع أو النسخ أو النقل غير المأذون بها دون أن يتطلب تحقق أي نتيجة أخرى، أما سرقة الأسرار التجارية فتقتضي أن ينصب الفعل المرتكب على الإستيلاء على هذه الأسرار لحساب الغير، ولذلك قد تتوافر جريمة سرقة الأسرار دون جريمة الإعتداء على المستند الإلكتروني.

وأظهرت الدراسة الصلة الوثيقة بين المستند الإلكتروني والحق في السرية والخصوصية، وأوضحت أنه على رغم تداخل الحماية المقررة للمستند الإلكتروني مع الحماية الجنائية للاسرار فإنه مع ذلك فإن التفرقة بينهما ممكنة، ذلك أن فعل إفشاء السر يجب أن يتم من شخص مؤتمن على الحفاظ على هذا السر، وذلك بخلاف الإعتداء على المستند الإلكتروني، إذ يجوز أن يقع من أي شخص، وأن مدلول "السر" في جرائم إفشاء الأسرار أضيق نطاقا من مدلول سرية المستند: فالقانون قد يحمي السر أيا كان الشكل الذي حفظ فيه هذا السر، ولا يقصد الشارع حماية هذا الشكل، وإنما جاءت الحماية على نحو عرضي، وأن المستند الإلكتروني قد يكون غير متضمن لسر ما، ولكن رغم ذلك فلا يجوز الإطلاع عليه، ذلك أن الكثير من البيانات الشخصية التي تتضمنها المستندات الإلكترونية لا تنطوي على أسرار بالمعنى الدقيق لمدلول السر ومن ثم لا تشملها الحماية الجنائية الواردة بالنصوص التي تجرم إفشاء الأسرار، ولكنها مشمولة بحماية المستند.

كما تصدت الدراسة للتمييز بين الحماية المقررة للمستند الإلكتروني والحماية المقررة لنظم تشغيل الحاسب الآلي: من حيث أن محل الإعتداء في الحالتين ينصب على البيانات التي يتضمنها المستند أو برنامج التشغيل قد أظهرت الدراسة أن تماثل البيانات الإلكترونية مع برامج تشغيل النظام الذي يتم التعامل مع هذه البيانات في ظله لا يعني تماثلهما في المصلحة التي يحميها الشارع. فالشارع يحمي في الأولى ما انطوت عليه هذه البيانات من وقائع لها أهمية في الإثبات، بينما يحمي في الثانية نظم إدارة الحاسبات الآلية وهي مصلحة مختلفة عن الأولى، ولذلك كان من المتصور أن يتحقق مساس بإحدى المصلحتين دون الأخرى.

وقد أصلت الدراسة أفعال المساس بالمستند الإلكتروني بردها إلى طائفتين من الأفعال: الأولى تتضمن الأفعال الماسة بمحتوى المستند الإلكتروني، والثانية تشمل الأفعال الماسة بسرية هذا المستند. وبينت أنه يمكن تأصيل الجرائم الماسة بمحتوى المستند بردها إلى طائفتين الاولى هي أفعال تزوير المستند الإلكترونية والثانية هي إتلاف هذا المستند.

وقد أظهرت الدراسة خطة التشريعات المقارنة في النص على تجريم التزوير في المستندات الإلكترونية فأوضحت أن هناك بعض التشريعات التي أوردت في قوانينها العقابية نصوصا عامة تجرم أفعال تزوير هذه المستندات وتناولت خطة القانون الفرنسي الذي عدل نص التجريم الخاص بجريمة التزوير التقليدية على نحو شمل نطاقها معه المستند الإلكتروني، كما تناولت الدراسة خطة الشارع الألماني الذي أ ضاف إلى باب التزوير نصوصا خاصه بتزوير المستند الإلكتروني.

وأوضحت الدراسة خطة الشارع المصري الذي جرم تزوير السجلات الإلكترونية الخاصة بالأحوال المدنية، وكيف انه ساوى بين السجلات الورقية و الإلكترونية في تطبيق احكامة وأنه قد إعتبر هذه بيانات واردة في محررات رسمية، وتصدت الدراسة لتقدير خطة الشارع المصري في التجريم سالف الذكر فأوضحت أن خطته لا تسلم من النقد، ذلك أن الشارع قد اعتبر هذه البيانات المسجلة محررات رسمية وعاقب على تزويرها بعقوبة الجناية (المادة 72 بفقرتيها)، بينما عاد في المادة 74 ونص على تجريم "تغيير هذه البيانات بالإضافة أو الحذف أو بالإلغاء" وعاقب على هذه الأفعال بوصف الجنحة، كما أنه من جهة أخرى يؤخذ على المادة 74 سالفة الذكر نصها على تجريمها "المساس" بالبيانات والمعلومات "بأي صورة من الصور"، وهو ما لا يصلح أن يكون بذاته فعلا مجرما، والنص على تجريم "المساس بأي صورة من الصور"، يعني أن السلوك الإجرامي غير محدود وأن الفعل المعاقب عليه يكتنفه الغموض و في تقديرنا نص غير دستوري.

وقد أظهرت الدراسة خطة التشريعات المقارنة في تجريم إتلاف المستند الإلكتروني فأظهرت انه لا يوجد تجريم لإتلاف المستند الإلكتروني على نحو اصيل، وإنما يمكن التوصل إلى حماية هذا المستند من الأفعال التي تعد إتلافا له بصورة غير مباشرة، وذلك من ناحيتين: الأولى أن تنصب أفعال الإتلاف على نظام التشغيل الذي يحتوي المستند الإلكتروني فيؤدي بالتبعية إلى إتلاف هذه المستند. والثانية أن ينصب الإتلاف على البيانات التي يحتويها المستند وفي هذه الحالة تكون الحماية مقررة للبيانات الإلكترونية بصفة عامة، غير انها تمتد بطريق التبعية إلى المستند الإلكتروني بمعناه الدقيق.

وتناولت الدراسة الأفعال الماسة بسرية المستند الإلكتروني والتي نصت عليها التشريعات المقارنة: وأظهرت خطة القانون المصري الذي يجرم افعال الإطلاع والحصول وإذاعة وإفشاء البيانات الخاصة بالأحوال المدنية أو اختراق سريتها، كما بينت خطة الشارع الفرنسي من تجريمه مجرد الدخول بطريق الخداع في كل أو جزء من نظام للمعلومات أو إبقاء الإتصال به على نحو غير مشروع ومن تجريمة أفعال جمع المعلومات وحفظها ونقلها وربطها بغيرها من معلومات أو الإطلاع عليها وجرم إفشاء الأسرار المودعة في بنوك المعلومات والمأخوذة بطريقة مشروعة ممن له حق الإطلاع عليها، كما عرضت لخطة الشارع الألماني التي تقترب من خطة الشارع الفرنسي في هذا التجريم.

وبينت الدراسة خطة الشارع الأمريكي بتجريم فعل الإتصال بأجهزة كمبيوتر بطريق الخداع، ومن تعدد صور هذا التجريم. وبينت الدراسة العناصر المشتركة في جرائم المساس بسرية المستند الإلكتروني، سواء بالنسبة للجاني أو فعل الدخول غير المشروع على البيانات وإستعمال طرق احتيالية في إرتكاب هذه الجريمة، وعرضت لبعض التطبيقات القضائية لهذه الجرائم.


• أهم نتائج الدراسة:

في تقديرنا أن التشريعات المقارنة التي عرضت لها الدراسة لم تنجح تماما في خطتها في كفالة حماية جنائية فعالة للمستند الإلكتروني، فمن ناحية فإنه على خلاف ما هو سائد بالنسبة لفكرة المحرر التقليدية فإن هذه التشريعات لم تقم بإرساء معالم واضحة للمستند الإلكتروني، فبعضها اقتصر على إصدار قانون للتوقيع الإلكتروني، والبعض الأخر أضاف له السجل الإلكتروني، وبعض هذه التشريعات وسعت في مدلول هذا السجل على نحو قد أخرج بعض صوره من مدلول المستند بمعناه الدقيق، وبعض التشريعات المقارنة قد خلطت بين فكرة المستند الإلكتروني وبين البيانات والمعلومات الإلكترونية، على الرغم من التفرقة المهمة بينهما، بل ولقد خلط بعض هذه التشريعات بين المستند وبين نظم معالجة البيانات وتشغيل الحاسبات.

وفي تقديرنا ان الحاجة تبدو ملحة إلى إصدار قانون يرسي فيه الشارع دعائم نظرية متكاملة للمستند الإلكتروني، يتناول فيه تكوين هذا المستند وأوضاعه وشروط صحته وقوته القانونية في الإثبات وأهم تطبيقاته ويضع الإطار العام للقواعد الفنية التي يلجأ إليها المتعاملون بالمستند الإلكتروني، وأن يراعى الشارع في هذا القانون المدلول التقليدي للمحرر وأثر الأخذ بفكرة المستند الإلكتروني على هذا المدلول في مختلف التشريعات النافذة، وأن ينص على صور المساس بهذا المستند، وذلك بتأصيلها على نحو ما انتهت إليه الدراسة، وفي تقديرنا أن تجريم أفعال المساس بالمستند الإلكتروني يجب ان يسبقه الأخذ بسياسة وقائية تحاول ان تضع الضوابط التي تقي من المساس به قبل وقوعه.

المراجع

أولا : مراجع باللغة العربية:

• الدكتور أسامة أبو الحسن:
خصوصية التعاقد عبر الإنترنت، دراسة مقدمة إلى المؤتمر الذي عقدته كلية الشريعة والقانون بجامعة الإمارات العربية المتحدة في موضوع "القانون والكمبيوتر والإنترنت"، وذلك بفندق هيلتون العين في الفترة من 1-3 مايو سنة 2000.

• الدكتور إسماعيل عبد النبي شاهين:
أمن المعلومات في الإنترنت بين الشريعة والقانون، دراسة مقدمة إلى المؤتمر الذي عقدته كلية الشريعة والقانون بجامعة الإمارات العربية المتحدة في موضوع "القانون والكمبيوتر والإنترنت" وذلك بفندق هيلتون العين في الفترة من 1-3 مايو سنة 2000.

• الدكتور أشرف توفيق شمس الدين:
الصحافة والحماية الجنائية للحق في الخصوصية، دراسة مقارنة مقدمة إلى المؤتمر العلمي الثاني الذي عقدته كلية الحقوق بجامعة حلوان في موضوع الإعلام والقانون، وذلك في الفترة من 14 إلى 15 مارس 1999، بقاعة المؤتمرات بالقاهرة.

• الدكتور الشحات إبراهيم محمد منصور:
الجرائم الإلكترونية في الشريعة الإسلامية والقوانين الوضعية بحث فقهي مقارن، دار النهضة العربية، 2002.

• الدكتور ثروت عبد الحميد:
التوقيع الإلكتروني: ماهيته – مخاطره، وكيفية مواجهتها، مدى حجيته في الإثبات، مكتبة الجلاء الجديدة بالمنصورة، 2001.

• الدكتور جعفر عبد السلام:
الإطار التشريعي للنشاط الإعلامي، دار المنار، 1993.

• الدكتور جميل عبد الباقي الصغير:
القانون الجنائي والتكنولوجيا الحديثة، الكتاب الأول الجرائم الناشئة عن إستخدام الحاسب الآلي، دار النهضة العربية، 1992. الإنترنت والقانون الجنائي، الأحكام الموضوعية للجرائم المتعلقة بالإنترنت، دار النهضة العربية 2001.

• الدكتور حسن عبد الباسط جميعي:
إثبات التصرفات القانونية التي يتم إبرامها عن طريق الإنترنت، دار النهضة العربية، 2000.

• الدكتور حسنين إبراهيم صالح عبيد:

فكرة المصلحة في قانون العقوبات، المجلة الجنائية القومية، المجلد 17ع يوليو 1974.

• الدكتور حسين شحادة الحسين:

التوثيق الإلكتروني في الإعتماد المستندي، دراسة قدمت إلى المؤتمر العلمي الثالث للقانونيين المصريين الذي عقدته الجمعية المصرية للاقتصاد السياسي والإحصاء والتشريع عن موضع الجوانب القانونية للعمليات المصرفية، القاهرة 19-20 ديسمبر 2002.

• الدكتور طارق سرور:

ذاتية جرائم الإعلان الإلكتروني، دراسة مقارنة، دار النهضة العربية، الطبعة الأولى 2001.

• الدكتور محمد السعيد رشدي:

حجية وسائل الإتصال الحديثة في الإثبات، بدون تاريخ أو مكان للطبعة.

• الدكتور محمد السيد عرفة:

التجارة الإلكترونية عبر الإنترنت، مفهومها، القاعدة القانونية التي تحكمها ومدى حجية المخرجات في الإثبات، دراسة مقدمة إلى المؤتمر الذي عقدته كلية الشريعة والقانون بجامعة الإمارات العربية المتحدة في موضوع القانون والكمبيوتر والإنترنت في الفترة من 1-3 مايو سنة 2000.

• الدكتور علي عبد القادر القهوجي:
الحماية الجنائية للبيانات المعالجة إلكترونيا، دراسة مقدمة إلى المؤتمر الذي عقدته كلية الشريعة والقانون بجامعة الإمارات العربية المتحدة في موضوع "القانون والكمبيوتر والإنترنت"، وذلك بفندق هيلتون العين في الفترة من 1-3 مايو سنة 2000.

• الدكتور عمر الفاروق الحسيني:
المشكلات الهامة في الجرائم المتصلة بالحاسب الآلي وأبعدها الدولية، دراسة تحليلية نقدية لنصوص التشريع المصري مقارنا بالتشريع الفرنسي، الطبعة الثانية، 1995

• الدكتور غنام محمد غنام:

عدم ملاءمة القواعد التقليدية في قانون العقوبات لمكافحة جرائم الكمبيوتر، دراسة مقدمة إلى المؤتمر الذي عقدته كلية الشريعة والقانون بجامعة الإمارات العربية المتحدة في موضوع "القانون والكمبيوتر والإنترنت"، وذلك بفندق هيلتون العين في الفترة من 1-3 مايو سنة 2000.
• الدكتور فياض ملفي القضاه:

مسؤولية البنوك الناتجة عن إستخدام الكمبيوتر كوسيلة وفاء، دراسة مقدمة إلى المؤتمر الذي عقدته كلية الشريعة والقانون بجامعة الإمارات العربية المتحدة في موضوع القانون والكمبيوتر والإنترنت والذي عقد بفندق هيلتون العين في الفترة من 1-3 مايو سنة 2000.

• الدكتور محمد أمين البشرى:

التحقيق في جرائم الحاسب الآلي: دراسة مقدمة إلى المؤتمر الذي عقدته كلية الشريعة والقانون بجامعة الإمارات العربية المتحدة في موضوع "القانون والكمبيوتر والإنترنت"، وذلك بفندق هيلتون العين في الفترة من 1-3 مايو سنة 2000.

• الدكتور محمد السيد عرفة:

التجارة الدولية الإلكترونية عبر الإنترنت، دراسة مقدمة إلى المؤتمر الذي عقدته كلية الشريعة والقانون بجامعة الإمارات العربية المتحدة في موضوع "القانون والكمبيوتر والإنترنت" بمدينة العين في الفترة من 1-3 مايو سنة 2000.

• الدكتور محمد حسام الدين لطفي:

الإطار القانوني للمعاملات الإلكترونية، دراسة في قواعد الإثبات في المواد المدنية والتجارية مع إشارة خاصة لبعض قوانين البلدان العربية، القاهرة 2002. إستخدام وسائل الإتصال الحديثة في التفاوض على العقود وإبرامها، دراسة مقدمة إلى ندوة وسائل حسم المنازعات في العمليات المصرفية، مركز القاهرة الإقليمي للتحكيم التجاري الدولي، يونيه 1998.

• الدكتور محمد سامي الشوا:

ثورة المعلومات وانعكاساتها على قانون العقوبات، دار النهضة العربية، 1994.

• الأستاذ محمد عقاد:

جريمة التزوير في المحررات للحاسب الآلي، دراسة مقارنة، بحث قدم إلى المؤتمر السادس للجمعية المصرية للقانون الجنائي عن الجرائم الواقعة في مجال تكنولوجيا المعلومات في الفترة من 25 إلى 28 أكتوبر سنة 1993 بالقاهرة، أبحاث المؤتمر، دار النهضة العربية، 1993 ص 319 – 409.

• الدكتور مدحت عبد الحليم رمضان:
جرائم الإعتداء على الأشخاص والإنترنت، دار النهضة العربية، 2000.
الحماية الجنائية للتجارة الإلكترونية، دار النهضة العربية، 2001.

• الدكتور ممدوح عبد الحميد عبد المطلب:
جرائم استخدام شبكة المعلومات العالمية "الجريمة عبر الإنترنت" – من منظور أمني، دراسة مقدمة إلى المؤتمر الذي عقدته كلية الشريعة والقانون بجامعة الإمارات العربية المتحدة في موضوع "القانون والكمبيوتر والإنترنت"، وذلك بفندق هيلتون العين في الفترة من 1-3 مايو سنة 2000.

• الدكتور نائل عبد الرحمن صالح:

واقع جرائم الحاسوب في التشريع الأردني، دراسة مقدمة إلى المؤتمر الذي عقدته كلية الشريعة والقانون بجامعة الإمارات العربية المتحدة في موضوع "القانون والكمبيوتر والإنترنت"، وذلك بفندق هيلتون العين في الفترة من 1-3 مايو سنة 2000.

• الدكتورة هدى حامد قشقوش:

جرائم الحاسب الآلي في التشريع المقارن، دار النهضة العربية 1992. الإتلاف العمدي لبرامج وبيانات الحاسب الإلكتروني، دراسة مقدمة إلى المؤتمر الذي عقدته كلية الشريعة والقانون بجامعة الإمارات العربية المتحدة في موضوع "القانون والكمبيوتر والإنترنت"، وذلك بفندق هيلتون العين في الفترة من 1-3 مايو سنة 2000.

• الدكتور هشام محمد فريد رستم :

قانون العقوبات ومخاطر تقنية المعلومات مكتبة الآلات الحديثة، أسيوط.
الحماية الجنائية لسرية السوابق الإجرامية، مكتبة الآلات الحديثة، أسيوط، 1995.

----------


## مايا منير

مشكور على الطرح

----------


## elsayyada

بحث تكامل شكرا

----------

